# Saugeye Question For Tappan Lake



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

me and buddy of mine want to try and get some saugeyes this weekend at tappan. do u guys think they will be shallow or do u think they will be heading deep. we will be fishing from a boat


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

I am the Division of Wildlife creel clerk for Tappan and Leesville lakes this year. Basically I conduct fishing surveys on local lakes, and I can tell you that from all the interviews I did this past weekend the saugeye are extremely shallow. I mean like less than 2 ft of water type shallow. I saw many get caught casting the back bay areas with Vib-E's and twister tail jigs tipped with nightcrawlers. Tappan lake has been pretty good to the saugeye fishermen this year.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, you can stop in to see Jim Corey at Cripple Creek. From what i hear he is one of the best sources of info for saugeye anywhere and especially in his own back yard.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

i been catching them under the boat by a half submerged tree fishing for crappie. Roadrunner tips with a minnow. jig it right off the bottom. every tree i fished for crappie was 3-6ft deep. saugeye are hangin with the crappie i think lol


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks we are going to try some jigs with minnows or crawlers, vibe's, crank baits and i got some new cotton cordell jointed grappler shads that i havent used yet i want to see how they do 

thanks for the info


----------

